# Dental Distortions



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Anybody used Dental Distortions FX Fangs? I searched the forums here but couldn't find much mention of their products. 

I have some pre-existing dental work (3 full crowns due to a motorcycle wreck) and I had used some other prosthetic fangs with poor results in the past (can't remember the brand). Therefore, I was a little reluctant to shell out $45 for a set of fangs that might not work well.

So, I ordered the upper set of Lucius fangs for $25, to try them out. Here is my review:

*Fitting: *The instructions are pretty good, and the fitting process is fairly easy. It really only takes about a half hour, even if you work slow (which you should). You heat up the acrylic fangs, mold them a little to fit the shape of your teeth, and then let them cool. Then you add some melted thermoplastic to the back of the fangs and apply them snugly to your teeth. This creates an impression in the thermoplastic, and the impression is what holds them securely in your mouth. 

While the thermoplastic was cooling, the fangs seemed to fit very loosely. At this point I was disappointed and was imagining the FX Fangs were going to flop around in my mouth like a pair of those cheap-o hinged vampire fangs we all used as small kids. (You know, the ones where you always had drool running out of your mouth when the fangs were in?)

However, once the thermoplastic was completely cooled off, the fangs fit VERY securely. They were almost difficult to remove, which is a good thing.

The only major problem I had was that my upper gums have a couple of prominences that stick out more than the gum tissue surrounding them. I only wore the fangs for a few seconds at a time, and took them in and out of my mouth about 10 times for the fitting process. The fangs were so tight against these two bumps in my gums that the bumps became very sore just from the fiting process and hurt pretty bad for about 3 days afterward.

I solved this problem by using my trusty Dremel to grind away some of the acrylic and thermoplastic around the area on the fangs that was rubbing against the two bumps. The result was that there was no longer any contact between the bumps and the fangs. Now the fangs are extremely comfortable.

*Looks: *The fangs look great. They are very realistic. The color and the shape seem to appear quite authentic. I can't comment on the lower fangs because I didn't buy them, but luckily my lower teeth are just crooked enough to somewhat match the jagged appearance of the Lucius style fangs. The DD website has lots of pictures, and I think my results look just as good as what they show in their gallery.

*Wearing them: *Speaking is easy. The fangs do stick out more in the front than my real teeth, so my upper lip is drawn fairly tight on them. I wish the fangs were a little thinner, because the lip thing is a little annoying. I have a short upper lip anyway, so YMMV.

I haven't tried eating or drinking with them, and the Dental Distortions web site generally discourages this anyway. I do think drinking cool or cold liquids would be absolutely no problem, and the fangs come out and re-insert easily enough that you wouldn't mind taking them out to eat.

Overall, I'd recommend the fangs, and I am planning to buy the lower Lucius fangs to match my uppers, as well as some other styles. Just be careful when fitting to make sure they are 100% comfortable, because if not they can really put a hurt on your gums.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah I like their stuff I have a set of upper and lower teeth.
did yours come with any gloss on them to make them shiney?
mine didnt and that was my only gripe.

I have experimented with making dental caps and read somewhere you can use good old nail polish clear to coat them. I tried it on a set I made and it worked. but havent done it to the dentures yet. may spring for the real dental clear coat someday.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for the info Doc, I was just about to buy a set of fangs. They have some really cool teeth!
Was the other teeth you tried the Scarecrow brand? The ones that come in coffin box, has anyone used this brand with good results?


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I've used the scarecrow brand. They also use the friendly plastic like the Distortions set. I had the same reaction when I was fitting them - thinking they wouldn't fit at all and then they tightened up.

My only gripe about them is that they require some filing on the edges to cover the tooth properly. Yes, put that under the DUH!! category ~ but if you don't work with them ahead of time then you might get frustrated with the fit at the last minute.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I thought of getting dental implants for fangs.....if people can tattoo and pierce themselves all over (amoung other self mutilation practices) why can't I?


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

so many choices, I can't decide!!!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

And the winner is....Wolfen!
Thanks Doc and Haunti.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

The Wolfen looks great!
The Dental Distortions were available at Hauntcon but they didn't have much in the way of selection. I wish they had more out for purchase - I would have considered buying them.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I will post some pics after I get em.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

The owner/creator of Dental Distortions, Thad, is somewhat of a friend of mine.

I would recommend his teeth even if he weren't!

As docmallory discovered, the way to a perfect fit is by taking your time and touching them up with a Dremel or file. They can a bit hard to remove because of the secure fit.

Thad has recently darkened the colorationof his product line. I had to order a new Zombie and Wolfen because I thought they looked so good!

Thad will even do custom work, from simply altering the color to complete new designs. He can be contacted at [email protected]. He's a great guy, who puts out a great product!

I love to hear when other people have found Dental Distortion teeth to be as good as I have found them to be!


PS: Doc, you mentioned wishing they were a bit thinner.
You can Dremel away some of the acrylic from the back side, before applying the thermo-plastic. If you go too thin and break them, (yes, this is experience speaking!) you can repair them with nail acrylic. After the nail acrylic has set, soak them in water overnight to allow the chemicals to leach out before placing them in your mouth.


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

icemanfred said:


> yeah I like their stuff I have a set of upper and lower teeth.
> did yours come with any gloss on them to make them shiney?
> mine didnt and that was my only gripe.


No, mine look like they have a nice layer of tarter on them. Sort-of a semi-gloss with a dirty yellow tinge. The gums are also a bit mottled and jaundiced, and certainly don't look healthy. This is exactly how I wanted them to look, as the undead creatures I portray generally don't practice good oral hygiene. How does a vampire brush his teeth if he has no reflection in the mirror?  

I'm thinking of ordering some game show host teeth - I would expect those to be glossy.


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

noahbody said:


> Thanks for the info Doc, I was just about to buy a set of fangs. They have some really cool teeth!
> Was the other teeth you tried the Scarecrow brand? The ones that come in coffin box, has anyone used this brand with good results?


The other ones I tried did come in a little coffin, but I cannot be sure they were Scarecrow brand.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I finally took a pic of the fangs. These are really easy to make and fit great!
check it out, sorry it was hard to take my own picture. I got the wolfen style.

http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j...urrent=DSC00022.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1


----------



## macluto (Oct 13, 2009)

*water???*

can i ask when it says use hot water does it mean hot water out of the tap or boiling water from the kettle???


----------



## electric (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm curious if any other international buyers have had a problem with this company? 

On september 2nd I ordered a pair of Lucius uppers as I needed them for a photo-shoot. I picked the fastest mailing option to Canada. I was kind of shocked to find that it would cost more than the actual item to ship them here especially considering how small and light the package was but it was important I receive them in time. 

I got a confirmation email that they had shipped but it stated they used the cheapest shipping method instead of what i paid for which was almost 20 dollars less and offered no tracking. 

I e-mailed the owner and asked about it and he said it was their mistake and he'd refund me or send me out a second pair using the method I paid for. I chose the second pair and offered to send back the first pair when they arrive on my dime. That's the last time I heard from him, no shipping the second pair and no refund. The first pair came too late for my shoot, I emailed him again asking for a refund of my shipping costs and no reply again. I know the money isn't a lot, but it's more about the principle of it and being left without what I needed for my job. 

The owner seemed like a nice guy, I've even seen him post on some other forums. I hope he doesn't do this regularly. Just a heads up. 

Thanks,
Electric


----------

